# Stromsteuerung mit SPS



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Hallo alle zusamen.

Habe mich eben mal neu hier angemeldet, da ich mich in nächster Zeit ein wenig mit (einfachster) SPS-Thematik befassen möchte.

Das Ganze hat folgenden Hintergrund: Ich möchte über eine SPS Steckdosen schalten können (an und aus).

Ein wenig mit Step 7 kenne ich mich aus (bin Maschinenbaustundent). Mir ist jedoch noch nicht klar, wie ich mit der SPS die Steckdosen ein / ausschalten kann. 

Was genau benötige ich dazu (außer die SPS und die Steckdosen natürlich) und welche SPS (vorzugsweise von Siemens, da ich damit ein wenig vertraut bin) könnte ich hier bestenfalls nehmen?

Zur Info: Ich müsste ca. 10-20 Steckdosen ansteuern.


Danke für eure Hilfe,

MFG

Ashtray


----------



## mrmaggi (29 April 2010)

Also ich bin auch nur Anfänger aber dafür Erster xD

Ich bin mal gespannt wann der erste auf dem Titel rumhackt xD Aber ich denke es weiß jeder was gemeint ist^^ (NEIN, aus Steckdosen kommt KEIN Strom!!).

Also ich würd spontan sagen wenn du jede Steckdose einzeln ansteuern willst (Also keine Gruppen) dann brauchst du entweder eins/zwei etc. Digitale Ausgabe Karte (Jede Steckdose bekommt einen eigenen Ausgang), die 230V AC und die zu erwartende Stromstärke mitmachen. Alternativ gibt es natürlich noch Relais/Schütze die man mit weniger Spannung ansteuernn kann (24V Ausgänge) bzw. die mehr Strom abkönnen. 

Allgemein wäre auch interessant wofür die Steuerung benötigt wird. Ich weiss nicht ob es Sinn macht seine Wände aufzureißen und neue Leitungen zu legen und seinen ganzen Haushalt über eine SPS laufen zu lassen. Bei einen Neubau vielleicht aber dann bestimmt nicht die Steckdosen sondern eher Fenster, Rollläden, Alarmanlage etc.

Vielleicht gibt es auch noch eine elegantere Lösung von unseren Profis


gruß


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Ich hoffe mal, ich hab mich nicht zu sehr blamiert.

Die Ansteuerung über Relais scheint mir ziemlich verlockend. Könnte dann ja zum Beispiel ne Siemens Logo verwenden, und damit Relais ansteuern, welche dann die Steckdosen schalten? Ne Simatic S7 wär mir zwar lieber, die sind mir aber zu teuer (oder gibt es hierfür einen guten gebrauchtmarkt?)

Mit welchen Relais wäre das möglich? Hab hier leider noch kein Fachwissen.

MFG und danke nochmal


----------



## iPDI (29 April 2010)

Hallo

Die einfachste und günstigste Variante ist wohl, via SPS Schützen / Relais für deine Steckdosen anzusteuern, da die Normalen Ausgangsbaugruppen normalerweise bis 0.5A schaltet.

SPS Auswahl:

Siemens LOGO! - reicht mit erweiterungsbaugruppen für deine Anwendung und ist günstig, jedoch nicht mit Step7 zu programmieren

Siemens S7 1200 - auch kleinere SPS, jedoch mehr Funktionen - je nach Konfiguration nicht viel teurer als die LOGO - auch nicht mit Step7 zu programmieren

Siemens S7 312 - kleine 300er Steuerung, welche mit STep7 zu programmieren ist

Eine weitere Lösung wäre, via Bus von einer Siemens 300er Steuerung Beckhoff Ausgangsklemmen KL26xx anzusteuern. Mit diesen kannst du direkt 230V -16A schalten (weiss nicht, ob es dies von Siemens auch gibt - habe auch noch nie eine solche Anwendung benötigt). Wird jedoch für deine Anwendung etwas teuer. Vorteil ist, dass Beckhoff einige weiteren interessante Klemmen für die Gebäudeautomation anbietet, welche du später ev. gebrauchen könntest.

Edit: Für gebrauchte S7 300 schau mal auf ebay...gibt es dort massenhaft...haben jedoch auch noch ihren Preis...


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Ok, dann werde ich wohl den Weg gehen mit der SPS Relais anzusteuern. Bis jetzt bin ich noch der Meinung, dass mit die Siemens LOGO! genügen wird. Mehr als Strom / kein Strom brauche ich definitv nicht. 

Nun da das gröbste mal geklärt ist:

Auf welche Weise kann ich die Steckdosen am besten mit den Relais und der SPS verkablen, ohne das ich loses Kabel-Durcheinander und lose Relais rumliegen habe.

Um einen Tipp für brauchbare Relais wäre ich auch dankbar.

Danke für eure Hilfe,

Hat mir schon viel gebracht.


MFG


----------



## Sockenralf (29 April 2010)

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinen Schaltschrank, wo die SPS und die Relais drinn sind? 

Namhafte Herstellerwären z. B. Finder oder Schrack


MfG


----------



## wolder (29 April 2010)

brauchbare Relais?!
Da gibts massenweise, aber schau dich mal bei Finder um (max. Belastung 16A, ohmsche bzw. Induktive/Kapazitive Last beachten).

Die Logo willst du doch irgendwo drin verbauen oder willst du sie an die Wand kleben?

Folglich brauchst du einen Klemmenkasten/Schaltschrank. Die Logo wird dann auf eine Hutschiene geklemmt, die Relais kannst du daneben plazieren.
Die Kabel wirst du auch irgendwie dann zu den Relais bringen müssen, meistens macht man das mit Kabelkanälen....

Die 1200 nicht mit Step7?!
Ich denk die Software heißt *Step7* Basic V10.5 ?!?!
Hast aber Recht, die Software sieht ganz anders aus und ist nicht mehr das "alte" Step7.

Gruß wolder

P.S.: wieder mal zu langsam im Tippen​


----------



## iPDI (29 April 2010)

beispiel relais:

https://www.distrelec.de/ishopWebFr...r/is/400178/and/id/is/01/and/series/is/1.html

musst du natürlich auch noch dementsprechend absichern...

beispiel schaltschrank:

https://www.distrelec.de/ishopWebFr...r/is/303177/and/id/is/01/and/series/is/1.html

da musst du schauen, wei gross dieser werden soll.....


----------



## knabi (29 April 2010)

Wenn's bei der LOGO! bleibt, ist der einfachste Weg, einen normalen Installationsverteiler zu nehmen und entsprechende Installations-Schütze.
In den Verteiler passen sowohl die LOGO! als auch die Schütze. Da Steckdosen geschaltet werden sollen, bietet sich die 230V-Logo-Variante an, dann brauchst Du auch kein separates Netzteil.

Schütze z.B.:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-ET-Schaltrelais-1S-AC-230V-5TT4201-0-/300419838499

Schaltschrank:

http://www.elektroradar.de/epages/E...ktroRadar/Products/0611795&et_cid=1&et_lid=10

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## iPDI (29 April 2010)

wolder schrieb:


> brauchbare Relais?!
> Da gibts massenweise, aber schau dich mal bei Finder um (max. Belastung 16A, ohmsche bzw. Induktive/Kapazitive Last beachten).
> 
> Die Logo willst du doch irgendwo drin verbauen oder willst du sie an die Wand kleben?
> ...



ja das stimmt...ist meine Aussage nicht wirklich richtig...du kannst einfach nicht mit dem (wohl den meisten bakannten) Simatic Manager programmieren


----------



## Paul (29 April 2010)

Hallo

Von wo willst du Steckdossen denn schalten?
Von einer Zentralen Stelle (z. B. Taster am Schaltschrank)?
Von einer Zentralen Stelle (z. B. Operator Panel im Wohnzimmer)?
Jeweils in der Nähe der Steckdose mit Taster?
Per Telefon von unterwegs?
Automatisch nach Zeitschaltuhr?
Vom Schlafzimmer oder vom Klo aus? 

MfG
Paul


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Schaltschrank:
> 
> http://www.elektroradar.de/epages/E...ktroRadar/Products/0611795&et_cid=1&et_lid=10




Der Schaltschrank schaut gut aus, dort kann ich die Schütze direkt in die Reihen einstecken? Das wäre gut.

Die SPS kann ich dort aber nicht einbauen, oder?

MFG


----------



## knabi (29 April 2010)

Doch. Sowohl die LOGO! als auch eine alternative S7-(1)200 würden da reinpassen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Super, dann ist das für mich das perfekte System, sehr schön. Dann überlege ich nun doch auch nochmal ob ich die LOGO! oder die S7-200 nehm, wenn die auch passt. Ist aber letzendlich wohl ne Preisfrage, obwohl ich mit der S7-300er (die wohl ähnlich ist) schon gearbeitet habe. 

Welche der LOGO!-Reihe haltet ihr denn für angemessen? Ich brauche Sie dann wirklich nur um die Schütze anzusteuern.

@Paul: Die Steuerung soll Zeitabhängig erfolgen.


----------



## mrmaggi (29 April 2010)

Also eine integrierte Uhr müssten alle Logos haben.

Was mich viel mehr interessiert, was hast Du denn jetzt vor??

Ich stell mir grad vor Du sitzt im Wohnzimmer mit 15-20 Tastern, einer langen Leitung die die Taster mit dem Schaltschrank verbindet und schaltest beim Fernsehen den Mixer/Staubsauger/Kaffeemaschine in der Küche oder die Bohrmaschine im Keller ein :-D und im 17,5 Minuten-Takt geht der PC an und aus. Ach ja Fernsehen geht natürlich auch nur von 20.15 bis 20.45 :-D

<Kleiner Spaß>

Gruß


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Nein, so ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Ich möchte gerne meine Technik im Aquarium statt mit zig Zeitschaltuhren mit einer SPS steuern. 

Möchte dann ein Programm schreiben, was um x Uhr zum Beispiel Lampe 1 einschaltet und um y Uhr wieder aus usw. Das dann an ca. 10-20 Steckdosen.

Das ist zumindest der Plan. Welche der vielen LOGO!s wäre hierfür wohl am besten geeignet?


----------



## knabi (29 April 2010)

Aktuell wäre das passende LOGO!-Modell die hier:

6ED1052-1FB00-0BA6 (115-230V, 8 DE, 4 Relais) + der gewünschten Erweiterungsbaugruppen...wobei die maximal Belegung von 24 Ein- und 16 Ausgängen zu beachten ist (sprich: maximal 16 Steckdosen!)!
Natürlich gehen auch Vorgängerversionen (also als letzte Ziffer statt der "6" z.B. eine "5" oder "4" oder "3"...).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Alles klar, danke.

Dann wird es wohl auf dieses Modell plus Erweiterungsbaugruppen und Schützen im genannten Schaltschrank hinauslaufen.

Hat mir sehr geholfen. Wenn es ums programmieren geht, werde ich vielleicht nochmal die ein oder andere Fragen haben, aber bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit, sich in die Materie einzulesen.


Achja, als Kurzschluss-Schutz wird ein vorgschalteter FI wohl genügen, sehe ich das richtig?

MFG


----------



## mrmaggi (29 April 2010)

Ähm, Nein!! LS Schalter (Leitungsschutzschalter) dienen als Kurzschlusssicherung.

Ein RCD oder FI (FI = Fehlerstrom) vergleicht mithilfe eines Summenstromwandlers was an Strom raus und wieder reinkommt. Gibt es eine Differenz weil Du z.B. Grade L1 in die Erde leitest (Aua^^) dann löst er aus. Also verhindert das eine Person einen gewischt kriegt bzw schaltet sehr sehr zügig ab wenn jemand einen gewischt kriegt. Der wäre aber grade weil es um Wasser geht auch nicht ganz verkehrt. Also eine Kombination aus beidem. 

FI = Personenschutz = Damit wenn du einen gewischt kriegst, der schnell ausschaltet
LS = Geräteschutz = Schützt Deine Leitungen vor Kurzschluss und Überlast

Ich hoffe Du kennst jemanden der vor der Erstinbetriebnahme nochmal drüberschaut^^

gruß


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Ok. Gibt es irgendwo direkte Anweisungen, wie und wo genau ich den LS (und auch den FI) anbringen muss.

Es hört sich sicher ein wenig bescheuert an, mit derart wenig Fachwissen aus der Praxis hier rummachen zu wollen, aber ich lese mich nur ein. Beim Aufbau habe ich Hilfe, die sich auskennt und mir auf die Finger schaut. Möchte nur im Vorraus schon wissen, was ich da mache und vor allem warum.

MFG


----------



## Hohlkörper (29 April 2010)

Nur so am Rande: Es gibt auch Kombigeräte für FI und Leitungsschutz.


----------



## mrmaggi (29 April 2010)

Also ich bin "nur" Azubi deswegen keine Gewährleistung (Allerdings im 3ten  Lehrjahr) xD:

Wenn  man sich ein FI kauft kann man den eigentlich auch direkt in die Hausinstallation einbauen da u.a. alle Außenleiter benötigt werden. Meines Wissens kommt der nach den Hauptsicherungen also diese 3 zum rausdrehen, auf jeden Fall vor den LS-Schalter.

Zu den LS-Schaltern: Im Prinzip ist es ja schon abgesichert weil du deinen Schaltschrank ja an der Hausinstallation anschließt. Willst du im Schaltschrank noch welche einbauen dann direkt am Anfang und von der Amperezahl eine Nummer kleiner als die die davorgeschaltet sind (Hausinstallation). Macht ja keinen Sinn wenn der Hausinstallations-LS bei 16 Ampere rausfliegt und der LS im Schaltschrank erst ab 32A :-D. Sprich: Es muss immer die Sicherung als erstes rausfliegen die am nächsten am Fehler liegt

gruß

EDIT: Ja wenn es solche Kombigeräte gibt, sind die ne feine Sache^^


----------



## Paul (29 April 2010)

ashtray schrieb:


> Nein, so ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Ich möchte gerne meine Technik im Aquarium statt mit zig Zeitschaltuhren mit einer SPS steuern.
> 
> Möchte dann ein Programm schreiben, was um x Uhr zum Beispiel Lampe 1 einschaltet und um y Uhr wieder aus usw. Das dann an ca. 10-20 Steckdosen.
> 
> Das ist zumindest der Plan. Welche der vielen LOGO!s wäre hierfür wohl am besten geeignet?


Wenn du so eine abgefahrene Aquarienanlage mit 20 Leuchten hast, worum ich dich echt beneide,
würde ich aber an diener Stelle gleich eine Steuerung nehmen die du dahingehend erweitern kannst,
das du Analogwerte verarbeiten kannst.
Wäre ideal für Temperaturregelung über PT100, PH-Messung, CO2 Messung etc.
Sollwertvorgabe über ein kleines Operator Panell
Kann man ja alles nach und nach machen.

MfG
Paul


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

Meinst du etwas in dieser Art?

FI und LS


----------



## mrmaggi (29 April 2010)

ashtray schrieb:


> Meinst du etwas in dieser Art?
> 
> FI und LS



Der sieht gut aus, hab ich selber noch nicht gesehen aber der wäre wohl geeignet. Da musst/Kannst Du ja auch nur einen Außenleiter und N anschließen, was ja ausreichend wäre

Aber ich überlasse das jetzt hier den Elektrofachkräften xD Ist hier ja schon fast wie chatten^^

gruß


----------



## Hohlkörper (29 April 2010)

ashtray schrieb:


> Meinst du etwas in dieser Art?
> 
> FI und LS



Ja, das meinte ich.


----------



## ashtray (29 April 2010)

mrmaggi schrieb:


> Also ich bin "nur" Azubi deswegen keine Gewährleistung (Allerdings im 3ten  Lehrjahr) xD:
> 
> Wenn  man sich ein FI kauft kann man den eigentlich auch direkt in die Hausinstallation einbauen da u.a. alle Außenleiter benötigt werden. Meines Wissens kommt der nach den Hauptsicherungen also diese 3 zum rausdrehen, auf jeden Fall vor den LS-Schalter.
> 
> ...




Hm also ich weis nicht recht ob ich jetzt was missverstanden habe aber: Im Sicherungskaste hier im Haus möchte ich ungern rumfummeln. Ich möchte eigentlich ein Kabel an eine beliebige Steckdose im Raum anschließen, an dessen Ende dann die SPS und alles dazugehörige kommt. Das FI kleiner sein soll als beim Sicherungskasten ist logisch, sonst wär er ja nutzlos.

Habe das so wie ich es beschreibe schon bei einigen Aquarien gesehen (es geht um ein Meerwasseraquarium, da hat man neben dem Licht noch viele weitere kleine Verbraucher).

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine? Tut mir leid, dass ich mich nich fachlicher ausdrücken kann....


@Paul: Das klingt echt interessant, würde ich auch gerne darauf zurückkommen, aber ich möchte erstmal meinen "einfachen" Fall richtig ausführen können.

Achja: Eine bestehende Anlage die ähnlich dem ist, was ich plane könnt ihr hier sehen Link


----------



## knabi (30 April 2010)

Wenn Du das Ganze so gestalten willst, daß es von einer Steckdose gespeist wird, brauchst Du theoretisch keine Vorsicherung mehr. Nimm halt so was hier:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/622031/PERSONENSCHUTZ-STECKER-ZUR-MONTAGE-RCD/0809071

Damit ist der FI-Schutz abgedeckt. Der wäre für Deinen Fall übrigens keine Pflicht. 
Da dann augenscheinlich nur einzelne Leuchten geschaltet werden sollen, kannst Du Dir auch die Schütze sparen. Nimm halt nochmal einen Leitungsschutzschalter von 6 oder 10A (am Besten zweipolig, da Du über eine Steckdose einspeisen willst - es kann also nicht genau definiert werden, wo L und N sich befinden!). Die Relais der LOGO! können 10A bei 230V auch direkt schalten (Das würde ich nicht ausknautschen, aber bei einzelnen Leuchten dahinter ist das kein Problem).

Ich glaube übrigens, daß wir hier ein bißchen OT plaudern  - falsches Unterforum...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Stoni (1 Mai 2010)

Warum benutzt du nicht eine Logo, die direkt 230VAC schalten kann? Z.B. die Logo 230RC Bestnr. 6ED1 052-1FB00-0AB6


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

zumindest von Helmholz gibt es Relais-Baugruppen für die
S7-300, welche 230V bis 5A schalten können:

*700-322-1HF10*


----------

